# 3x male gerbils - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080 or 0797 356 9371. We recommend calling us as we can't always check our emails daily.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes for their whole lives.
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of animals:3
Sex: male
Age(s): One adult, 2 juveniles. 
Name(s): None.
Neutered: No.
Reason for rehoming: These gerbils came in from a large rescue. The previous owner was sold what he thought was 3 male gerbils, but one or two turned out to be female. He did not know how to sex them so ended up with around 30 gerbils, all who came to us.
Will the group be split: No. These boys need a home together.
Other: These are 3 males, the all brown one is dad and he is an adult. The other 2, his sons are only young and not even fully grown. We would like them to go as a trio as they all get on very well. These 3 boys have been well handled and are very friendly.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These gerbils have gone to a new home


----------

